# The 14.9.2.2 changelog thread



## crxssi

OK, since TiVo doesn't issue a real changelog, we have to build one ourselves. This is meant to be a changelog from 14.8 based on a Premiere non-Elite. I will try to keep this #1 posting updated with all the issues as they are listed:

*Summary*
This release contains no new features but does fix several bugs, and introduces a few, new, probably less serious bugs. There are some significant overall performance increases, mostly to non-UI related functions, and probably mostly attributable to the activation of the second CPU core. However, the HDUI still needs some design changes to make use of the new found power under the hood and lessen reliance on live, Internet-supplied data.

*1 Non-UI or Both UI*
*1.1 Both/Non-UI Postive*
1.1.1 People are reporting, and I have confirmed that the Premiere no longer gets stuck booting up when the *Slide Remote bluetooth dongle* is left in the TiVo. This long-standing and frustrating bug appears to FINALLY be fixed!

1.1.2 The *frame rate is improved in Fast Forward*. It is either smoother (more frames shown in a set time), faster (more time moved per real-time) or both. Hard to tell, but it is noticeable.

1.1.3 There seems to be a really HUGE performance improvement in the *GUIDE*. I can page down through the stuff now and it is now very fast! Others have confirmed this.

1.1.4 *Reboot/boot speed* has improved tremendously. I timed it at exactly 3 minutes and zero seconds! Perhaps double the previous speed. WOW

1.1.5 The *second core* was enabled for the first time in this release. As expected, it will not make drastic changes in many aspects of perceived overall performance, since the UI is not threaded, and that is what the user interacts with the most. But underlying processes will be faster and significant improvements can be seen with in updates, searching, season pass setup, shifting to live TV, deleting programs, possibly network transfer, and possibly other areas. It might also be wholly or partially responsible for the speedup in guide, FF frame rates, and boot times. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8865720#post8865720

1.1.6 The "*Daylight Saving*" for Arizona was "Inactive" w/ 14.8 and now it reads "Standard Time" w/ 14.9.2.2. This COULD indicate that the problems with the TiVo not ignoring DST for certain areas might be fixed, but we won't know for sure until Spring.

1.1.7 *Remote Delete* (in MRV) now works for single programs and groups.

*1.2 Both/Non-UI Negative*
1.2.1 Immediately after the update, the TiVo will complain about "*No Data*". This is apparently inaccurate and can be ignored.

1.2.2 The ability to press *FF a fourth time* to resume playing has been removed. It is simply ignored now. (I never use that feature though, so it doesn't bother me much... but I know it will for some people) Some people claim this is an improvement, others are indifferent. It also seems they removed auto-repeat when FF is key is held down.

1.2.3 Some people have noticed some slight *font differences*, for example, in the guide grid, that can make the window larger than it was before. Others noticed font color changes in a few places. This is not necessarily a negative, but in at least a few places, it might cause dialogs to be mispositioned.

1.2.4 On the System Information screen, *"Internal Temperature"* was changed to "MBT" (Main Board Temperature?) and the "C" for Celsius was dropped after the Temp reading. Not a big change, but why change something that was easy to understand to something more cryptic?

1.2.5 Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select no longer enables the trick to make the playback *timeline to quickly disappear*. There is a workaround, but it is ugly.

1.2.6 Some people, including me, are having *mysterious tuning problems* after the update, such as "Problem with the signal on this cable channel. Trying again." or "This channel is not authorized" on many, or most channels. Power cycling the tuning adapter seems to help, at least for a while. Other people report similar problems even when not using a tuning adapter. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480253 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8875448

1.2.7 When activating "*Kids Zone*", the "Please Wait" dialog box is barely visible on one corner of the screen.

1.2.8 Some people are reporting that the "*native resolution mode*" does not work correctly anymore. Regular SD shows now default to 720p instead of 480i. To view in the native resolution you now have to use the "up" button a couple times to manually switch output to 480i. Sadly, this sticks when you go back to the HD menus. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=479153

1.2.9 In at least the SDUI, but presumably both UI, there are times when returning to a previously partially played/paused video, the TiVo *does not remember the location* of where you were for playback, instead, starting playback at the beginning. This happens to me rarely, but it has happened once, and I have never seen that behavior before. Other people report it happening far more often. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480279

1.2.10 The *pop-up message during "live" TV*, when the TiVo wants a tuner, has been changed. It used to indicate clearly when it needed a tuner for a suggestion recording with the word "suggestion". It is now ambiguous, using the word "want" for suggestion and "need" for a scheduled recording.

1.2.11 The default *"Keep At Most"* number season pass episodes is now 10 instead of 5 (this is not a true negative, just a change).

*2 SDUI*
*2.1 SDUI Positive*
2.1.1 So far, I have not had the *tivo animation* appear. But not enough data yet to call that bug fixed. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471010 UPDATE: It just happened to me once, when I pressed the TiVo button. This means it is not completely fixed, but it does seem to be far less frequent.

2.1.2 *Searching* for programs in the SDUI also seems noticeably faster.

2.1.3 Not enough data on the "*Stops responding to remote*" bug yet. That could take up to a month for us to really know for sure, but at least one person is reporting the problem seems to have been resolved for them. Need more confirmation. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559

2.1.4 It is very likely the "*this group is empty*" while deleting bug is finally fixed in SDUI. I am almost positive that is the main reason they changed the rapid delete behavior (that and accidental program deletion when it hiccups). More time needed for confirmation.

*2.2 SDUI Negative*
2.2.1 In SDUI- *THEY RUINED the rapid delete*. In any group or folder, other than the main "My Shows", you have to wait for a "DELETED" screen to come up and disappear with each deletion before you can proceed to the next. It is extremely irritating because now it will take about 5 to 10 times longer to rapidly delete stuff. Grrrrrrrrrr. I know exactly *WHY* they did it, but that doesn't make me feel any better about it (it was to stop the "this group is empty" bug).

2.2.2 In the *SDUI*, I can't really detect any *performance* improvements in the menus and selecting programs and such... but it was always pretty fast.

2.2.3 The reporting of the *program size disk space* is wrong on the SDUI. They changed it to read "GB" but it appears to be 100 times smaller than the actual space it is using. However, in the HDUI, it is correct. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480288

2.2.4 When *searching* for programs, it used to position you in a listing of all programs. Now you are limited to only programs that start exactly with the letters listed.

2.2.5 The *green checkmark* in listings, indicating that something is to be recorded, is now gone. Need confirmation of this and more description.

2.2.6 A few people have reported new *"Please wait" dialogs* appearing when they are scrolling up/down using page up/down while looking at programs' descriptions. I cannot reproduce the problem, so it might be related to replaced (non-OEM) hard drives.

2.2.7 Although not necessarily a negative, a change was made to the "*Search by Title*" function. It no longer asks for categories and types of programs before allowing a search. Now the user is taken directly to the search letter entry field. Personally, I love this change, but many others might hate it. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8886365

*3 HDUI*
*3.1 HDUI Positive*
3.1.1 There are some improvements in certain aspects of the *HDUI performance*. I personally don't notice them, however... mostly because of what I look at and use, and even if you double the speed of something that is slow, it can still far short of expectations of it needing to be quadruple speed, etc. The HDUI still needs drastic performance improvements, and we hope the next major software update might do just that. Some functions, like delete speed or guide speed improvements, are not specific to the HDUI but improvements in the underlying system (see above about dual core).

3.1.2 In HDUI: *All the folders will show* when you page through the lists, where before folders around s-z would be missing.

*3.2 HDUI Negative*
(nothing yet)

_Version 17_

The next changelog, for version 20.2, is located at: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8891074


----------



## newsposter

the placeholder of the 30/60/90/2:00 etc on the 30 second skip part of the screen is now off center and bleeding into the screen vs remaining in its proper place. i feel lopsided when i view it now


----------



## sbiller

I believe that certain actions when using the HDUI are faster. As you described scrolling through the guide is faster (but the HDUI guide and the SDUI guide are the same). It appears there are fewer times the green circle appears and when it does appear it is gone quicker. I'm looking forward to seeing the results of Brentil's benchmarking. 

Based on the VMED 15.2 update I think we know that most of the speed improvements in the HDUI will come when a new version of the flash player is deployed that takes advantage of multi-threaded operations.


----------



## jb007

I have a 2TB internal drive and a 2TB external drive. The data usage indicator now appears correct, for the first time. Previously it would give me a triple digit number. Now it reads 20% (I have 130 HD shows recorded).


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> OK, since TiVo doesn't issue a real changelog, we have to build one ourselves. This is meant to be a changelog from 14.8. Here is my start of the thread, based on a Premiere non-Elite, which I pulled from the "I don't have it" yet thread, with some updates:
> 
> 3) In SDUI- *THEY DID F*-UP the rapid delete*, despite what someone else posted. You have to wait for a "DELETED" screen to come up and disappear with each deletion before you can proceed to the next. It is extremely irritating because now it will take about 5 to 10 times longer to rapidly delete stuff. Grrrrrrrrrr. I know exactly *WHY* they did it, but that doesn't make me feel any better about it.
> 
> I will repeat that you can delete one program after another without any wait, the programs stay for a little time but you not lock out of doing what you want, again this is in the SDUI mode with 14.9.2.2, this works on all my TPs and my TPXL. All but one was upgraded with 2Tb hard drives. Could it be that your delete folder is full and so two things have to delete, one from your now playing list and one from your delete folder??. I have no way to check on my delete folder as to how full it is, but its seems full.
> 
> Somebody should check on this as i am only one person without your delete problem.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Re #2.. It's a lie. I got that message too, but my guide data was just fine like it was before the update.

Agreed with you on the rapid deletion. New one is big time suckage. However, the delete popup only happens if the program in question is in a group. If its not in a group, the old delete is still in play. Go figure.

Agreed on #8. The grid guide is way faster, but I normally use the TiVo guide, and there was never a speed issue there.

Also, you still cannot use the HD menus if you have parental controls or KidZone turned on. My wife and I have KidZone on all the time we are not watching something, so we're stuck in the SD menus.


----------



## mmf01

Here is another one to add...Purely cosmetic and not a huge deal..

Has anyone else noticed the total time of multiple 30-second skips hangs off the edge of the duration bar/box. For example, you press the 30-skip button 8 times, and as a result it shows 4:00 on the duration bar with the number 4 hanging off the edge. Seems like someone forgot to center the output on that line.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Apparently black screens were fixed, at least under my conditions (the RCN guy on the DSLR forums also posted about this, which semi-confirms it).

And thus far I have also yet to experience the 10 minute SDUI remote hang.


----------



## donnoh

Here's another change although minor, there is no longer an internal temperature displayed on the system info screen. There is a line that says MBT: follwed by a number, which I think is probably the temperature, but that's a guess on my part. MBT=main board temp?

Overall the SDUI menus do seem a little snappier.

I also got the "no data" message after the initial reboot, but as others have reported, it was a lie.

So far no Tivo cartoon after I press the Tivo button.... Yeah!


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> I will repeat that you can delete one program after another without any wait, the programs stay for a little time but you not lock out of doing what you want, again this is in the SDUI mode with 14.9.2.2, this works on all my TPs and my TPXL. All but one was upgraded with 2Tb hard drives. Could it be that your delete folder is full and so two things have to delete, one from your now playing list and one from your delete folder??. I have no way to check on my delete folder as to how full it is, but its seems full.
> 
> Somebody should check on this as i am only one person without your delete problem.


Well, I tried it multiple times. No matter how quickly I attempt to press the delete button, it doesn't matter, it pops up a "Deleting" message between each one, forcing me to wait and not remembering any keystrokes 

My delete folder has a lot of stuff in it, it is probably full, yes. But it is "always" full- I never delete things from the trash, they just fall off like normal.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Did the Grid Guide get wider? I don't use it but I do not remember it being fully wide, Time slots did not change still 3, 1/2Hr slots.

"All" was removed from the Sort Categories

"Internal Temperature" was changed to "MBT"
The "C" for Celsius was dropped after the Temp reading

HDUI speed does not seem any different. Guide is slightly quicker.


----------



## donnoh

Another change I just noticed. When using MRV, it no longer displays the circle with the slash on copy protected programs, it just tells you it can't be copied.


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> Well, I tried it multiple times. No matter how quickly I attempt to press the delete button, it doesn't matter, it pops up a "Deleting" message between each one, forcing me to wait and not remembering any keystrokes
> 
> My delete folder has a lot of stuff in it, it is probably full, yes. But it is "always" full- I never delete things from the trash, they just fall off like normal.


OK I see the difference, as I have not tried to delete a folder, just a single program, one after another, I will try a delete on a folder to test out what your saying.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Actually, deleting a whole folder of shows at once is MUCH quicker. I deleted my suggestions folder last night, which had 17 things in it. Was deleted in a matter of 3-4 seconds, where before, it could take as long as 30.

But the "deleting" popup when trying to delete a program with the clear button only now shows up if the program I'm trying to delete is inside a folder at the time I do it. If it's on the "top level", then it doesn't have the popup.


----------



## caryrae73

CoxInPHX said:


> Did the Grid Guide get wider? I don't use it but I do not remember it being fully wide, Time slots did not change still 3, 1/2Hr slots.


There is something different about the Guide. That's what I noticed when I turned on the TV this morning and checked and I had the new update.


----------



## Joe01880

caryrae73 said:


> There is something different about the Guide. That's what I noticed when I turned on the TV this morning and checked and I had the new update.


The guide seems a little more compact and brighter overall. The font inside of menu's seem brighter as well all using HDUI and switching between menus is a little faster. Surfing inside of the "My Show's" menu is still painfully slow using the HDUI.


----------



## sbiller

caryrae73 said:


> There is something different about the Guide. That's what I noticed when I turned on the TV this morning and checked and I had the new update.


The guide is different. It is the same information but fits more of the screen (i.e., its larger).

14.8c Guide Pics



















14.9.2 Guide Pic


----------



## rainwater

Joe01880 said:


> The guide seems a little more compact and brighter overall.


The guide is much wider than before.


----------



## smbaker

caryrae73 said:


> There is something different about the Guide. That's what I noticed when I turned on the TV this morning and checked and I had the new update.


I possibly have noticed something has changed with fonts in other places, maybe this is related.

For example, I have some shows that I transfer over from pyTivo, and it no longer displays as many characters of the show titles as before.


----------



## Joe Siegler

I noticed one place where some of the text seemed significantly brighter than it used to be. This is in the area for phone/network, where you can force a service call. The text on that screen (for me) seems a LOT more "white" than the old version was. A super minor thing, I wasn't going to mention it at all, but I saw a few other people talking about it.


----------



## Joe01880

rainwater said:


> The guide is much wider than before.


I was refering to the other see thru guide


----------



## mattmilw

I also received the No Data message, though all my guide data was present. What I was missing though was the next several days of the To Do List. The week after this week was there though. A forced connection fixed it.


----------



## sbiller

The SDUI My Central distortion bug is fixed in this latest release. This is where the screen resolution goes very low def and the TiVo guy gets fat only on the TiVo Central page.


----------



## aaronwt

Joe Siegler said:


> I noticed one place where some of the text seemed significantly brighter than it used to be. This is in the area for phone/network, where you can force a service call. The text on that screen (for me) seems a LOT more "white" than the old version was. A super minor thing, I wasn't going to mention it at all, but I saw a few other people talking about it.


Yes, it's that way with some other screens too. I first noticed this with the Elite with 14.9.2. it makes it easier to see.


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> The guide is different. It is the same information but fits more of the screen (i.e., its larger).
> 
> 14.8c Guide Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.9.2 Guide Pic


Do most people use this guide? I tried that when I first got TiVos but then switched to the other guide since it shows much more info and is faster. It's been about ten years since I've used that guide. Is there still a huge difference in speed between the two.


----------



## Joe Siegler

aaronwt said:


> Do most people use this guide? I tried that when I first got TiVos but then switched to the other guide since it shows much more info and is faster. It's been about ten years since I've used that guide. Is there still a huge difference in speed between the two.


I always wondered about that myself. The guide with pictures above always struck me as existing because folks couldn't handle the more traditional "TiVo Guide".

When I say traditional, I remember when TiVo's didn't have the grid guide. The TiVo fans at the time (of which I was one) thought it was the beginning of the dumbing down of the interface. I never use that blue grid guide. It's TiVo guide or bust for me.


----------



## TerpBE

When it pops up with the message saying:

"The tuner you are not watching will change the channel at 6:00 to record 'Action News'" (or whatever the wording is)

The text for the time and show title are now yellow instead of white.

At least Tivo has their priorities straight. I know everyone was complaining about that one!


----------



## pig_man

Reported for 14.9.2 and persisting in 14.9.2.2:

"Native mode" broken for 480i and 480p material


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> OK I see the difference, as I have not tried to delete a folder, just a single program, one after another, I will try a delete on a folder to test out what your saying.


No, that is not what I was saying. I was trying to rapidly delete individual programs, not folders. Not sure how you read anything about deleting folders in my last post


----------



## crxssi

Joe Siegler said:


> But the "deleting" popup when trying to delete a program with the clear button only now shows up if the program I'm trying to delete is inside a folder at the time I do it. If it's on the "top level", then it doesn't have the popup.


THAT could be the difference. I have been deleting things in the "Suggestions" folder, not the top folder. I will try to confirm.

UPDATE: Confirmed. It only prevents rapid deletion while inside ANY group or ANY folder. Of course, that is likely the only time one would need rapid deletion. It does not display the "Deleting" message when in "My Shows" main directory. This is further proof that the reason they did this was to finally address the "this group is empty" bug.

Will update my notes/first post


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

In HDUI all folder will show when you page through, where before folders around s-z would be missing.


----------



## LoveOvit

* Toggle to Make the Timeline Quickly Disappear with the 14.9 "Upgrade" More Complicated!*

=====================
Update: See the Solution/Workaround posted above which works, until TiVo changes the functionality, to enable it on even new Tivos with no archived programming which still contains banner ads, or TiVo owners with no older banner ad recorded shows...for which I have no solution yet...
======================
The toggle for the super fast disappearance of the Timeline no longer works on 14.9. It worked on every TiVo model and every firmware version, including 14.8 The upgrade to 14.9 has now broken it!
Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select no longer works to enable it!
We are now stuck with a 3 second display of the timeline banner EVERY time you pause, 30 second skip, or 8 second rewind. It is a huge screen obstruction and one of the main reasons I stuck with TiVo over a cable DVR: I can disable it on TiVo---at least I could until the upgrade to 14.9!

You have to manually press Clear every time to get rid of it, turning a clean interface for moving around within a program to a major pain in the tush, when you now have to press Clear after every Pause, 8 second rewind, and 30 second advance, to clear up the screen.

If there is any text or crawling info in the programming at the bottom of the screen, it is hidden behind this annoying timeline display for a full 3 seconds, when you are trying to see the whole screen while selecting the segment you want to find.

This is a definite HUGE step back!
It can't be intentional.
On 14.8, with all the annoying commercials on the timeline, you had to first see the commercials on every show, press the down key to get rid of them during pause, and then you could play the show and enter the above code sequence to get the timeline to disappear automatically within a 1/2 second, so it never got in your way.
Now that TiVo has gotten rid of the commercials on the Timeline, due to complaints from all users, when they stripped out the commercials from the timeline, they also inadvertently stripped out the ability to use the above key toggle to get rid of the 3 second timeline display, which Tivo calls the "quick" banner display. The default "normal" display is 6 seconds or so.

Please call Tivo and report this missing undocumented feature, and tell them how important it is that it be restored, before the full rollout of 14.9
The rollout of 14.9 is only 25% complete and Tivo is very responsive to early reports of loss of functionality that have no benefit for Tivo, such as this one, as they have removed the commercials that were the only reason for prolonging the display of the timeline.

The baby got thrown out with the bathwater this time, and I am sure it was unintentional, as THREE separate key toggles (the other TWO are below) have worked on all Tivos on all firmware versions for the last 10 years. There is no logical reason to break one of them between version 14.8 and version 14.9 on the Premiere units.

On the bright side, the other two toggles still work on 14.9----

Select-Play-Select-9-Select still works to display a digital timeline progress on playback, and the time of day, in the lower right of the screen, obviating the need for the analog timeline which it replaces, which used to be able to be quickly hidden with the now disabled toggle described above.

Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select still enables the original version of the 30 second commercial skip, without having to see any of the content it is skipping. To advance to the ticks, simply start any of the levels of FF and then press the 30 second commercial skip button to advance in 15 minute increments. Same in reverse---any level of rewind, and press the 30 second commercial skip button to back up in 15 minute tick intervals.


----------



## aaronwt

LoveOvit said:


> *We have lost the Toggle to Make the Timeline Quickly Disappear with the 14.9 "Upgrade"!*
> 
> The toggle for the super fast disappearance of the Timeline no longer works on 14.9. It worked on every TiVo model and every firmware version, including 14.8 The upgrade to 14.9 has now broken it!
> Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select no longer works to enable it!
> We are now stuck with a 3 second display of the timeline banner EVERY time you pause, 30 second skip, or 8 second rewind. It is a huge screen obstruction and one of the main reasons I stuck with TiVo over a cable DVR: I can disable it on TiVo---at least I could until the upgraded to 14.9!
> 
> You have to manually press Clear every time to get rid of it, turning a clean interface for moving around within a program to a major pain in the tush, when you now have to press Clear after every Pause, 8 second rewind, and 30 second advance, to clear up the screen.
> 
> ........


Just press play again. Doesn't that also remove it from the screen?


----------



## JandS

Audio drop-out time when going from watching live TV to pressing the Tivo Central screen is greatly reduced. The video window now displays much faster, too. Both improved by a (subjective) factor of about 3-4x. 

Audio dropout the reverse direction (Tivo Central back to live TV) is slightly improved but not as much.

While toggling from Tivo Central to Live TV (using the 2 buttons on remote), the info screen flashes onscreen for a fraction of a second; don't recall whether it used to do this (perhaps just slower), but whatever, it's very annoying now.

(Tivo connected via HDMI to Denon 4310CI. s/w 14.9.2.2-01-2-748, updated today).


----------



## LoveOvit

*Solution for 14.9.2.2 Update for Superfast Banner Clearing*

Further research here on the forum (fabulous resource!) has unearthed a workaround solution to re-enable this superfast banner clearing of the Playbar/Time line AFTER the 14.9.2.2 Update, which gets rid of the annoying ads on the banner/playbar/timeline

Find an older archived show with the banner ads still on the playbar. You must have at least one for this to work, that was recorded before 14.9.2.2 Update. Play that show, pausing and unpausing it until the banner ad is seen. Then press down to remove the banner ad, press Play and then follow the Code key series: Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select

Now, the green playbar will clear superfast, just like before on ALL programming without needing to go through this process on every single show separately, as before!

Don't forget to save this show, with the banner ads, permanently (SAVE UNTIL I DELETE), to use again, after any reboot to re-enable the superfast clearing of the Playbar! You have to have at least one older show with the embedded banner ads for this to work!

Enable the digital timeline and time in the lower right hand corner with Select-Play-Select-9-Select to replace the annoying analog banner timeline.

TiVo Nirvana again...


----------



## steve614

LoveOvit said:


> *Solution for 14.9.2.2 Update for Superfast Banner Clearing*
> 
> Further research here on the forum (fabulous resource!) has unearthed a workaround solution to re-enable this superfast banner clearing of the Playbar/Time line AFTER the 14.9.2.2 Update, which gets rid of the annoying ads on the banner/playbar/timeline
> 
> Find an older archived show with the banner ads still on the playbar. You must have at least one for this to work, that was recorded before 14.9.2.2 Update. Play that show, pausing and unpausing it until the banner ad is seen. Then press down to remove the banner ad, press Play and then follow the Code key series: Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select
> 
> Now, the green playbar will clear superfast, just like before on ALL programming without needing to go through this process on every single show separately, as before!
> 
> Don't forget to save this show, with the banner ads, permanently (SAVE UNTIL I DELETE), to use again, after any reboot to re-enable the superfast clearing of the Playbar! You have to have at least one older show with the embedded banner ads for this to work!
> 
> Enable the digital timeline and time in the lower right hand corner with Select-Play-Select-9-Select to replace the annoying analog banner timeline.
> 
> TiVo Nirvana again...


FYI: This bug was found even with the S3 platform when there was no banner ads for a short time.

If you don't have any shows with a banner ad, you can still activate S-P-S-Pause-S.*
Start by playing a previously recorded show and then press 'Info' to display the channel banner.
While the channer banner is displayed, enter the S-P-S-Pause-S sequence.

* NOTE: This works with a TivoHD. Not sure about the S4 platform.


----------



## wmcbrine

crxssi said:


> 15) On the System Information screen, *"Internal Temperature"* was changed to "MBT" (Main Board Temperature?) and the "C" for Celsius was dropped after the Temp reading.


Yeah, I noticed that. It's like they're trying to obscure the meaning of that line. :/

Or maybe they're planning for additional sensors to report the temperature in other areas? But that wouldn't explain the removal of the "C".


----------



## tommyprevatt

In the HD-UI, when you clicked on the TiVo button before, the video and audio used to pause for a second when it opened the TiVo menu. Now it continues to play the sound and the video doesn't seem to pause even as it's moving to the top right corner. (I'm on and antenna, so this might only be for antenna watchers)


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

The Video window usually had it off 
.
I believe it use to only let you see live Tv even if you was in a recording, plus it would not stay paused, in fact it would go to the start of the buffer. 

Now the Video Window acts as a true screen source of the last content it was playing.


----------



## mmf01

steve614 said:


> * NOTE: This works with a TivoHD. Not sure about the S4 platform.


Confirmed on S4. Lightning quick now. Thanks!


----------



## CoxInPHX

Leon WIlkinson said:


> The Video window usually had it off
> .
> I believe it use to only let you see live Tv even if you was in a recording, plus it would not stay paused, in fact it would go to the start of the buffer.
> 
> Now the Video Window acts as a true screen source of the last content it was playing.


This behavior was the same in 14.8c, and has been since I set-up my first Premiere in Aug, 2011


----------



## hillyard

Guide data is lost when I set the filter to HD channels I receive. Every channel states To Be Announced I have force connect to tivo server 3 or 4 times a day and still get the same thing. have restarted it a couple times a day and still no guide info. Is there a way to revert back to the old software as this didn't start happening until wed


----------



## CoxInPHX

hillyard said:


> Guide data is lost when I set the filter to HD channels I receive. Every channel states To Be Announced I have force connect to tivo server 3 or 4 times a day and still get the same thing. have restarted it a couple times a day and still no guide info. Is there a way to revert back to the old software as this didn't start happening until wed


I do not lose data, But there does appear to be issues with using the Guide Filter, as I mentioned on the first page "All" has been removed from the Categories.

When I turn on the Filter for HD everything turns gray whether HD or not. I have never used the Filter before, but this does not seem correct. Also with the Filter On the Guide goes blank and then takes several seconds to load.


----------



## sbiller

hillyard said:


> Guide data is lost when I set the filter to HD channels I receive. Every channel states To Be Announced I have force connect to tivo server 3 or 4 times a day and still get the same thing. have restarted it a couple times a day and still no guide info. Is there a way to revert back to the old software as this didn't start happening until wed


Wow... tried turning on the filters. It appears that the filter is not picking up HD programs as indicated. Turning filtering on also slows down both the Live Guide and TiVo Guide by a lot. I'm guessing its 3-4 times slower making it unusable. I'm using the HDUI not that I think it matters.


----------



## aaronwt

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, I noticed that. It's like they're trying to obscure the meaning of that line. :/
> 
> Or maybe they're planning for additional sensors to report the temperature in other areas? But that wouldn't explain the removal of the "C".


The temp change happened with 14.9.2

I first noticed it on my Elite and then my Premieres when they got 14.9.2.


----------



## sbiller

sbiller said:


> Wow... tried turning on the filters. It appears that the filter is not picking up HD programs as indicated. Turning filtering on also slows down both the Live Guide and TiVo Guide by a lot. I'm guessing its 3-4 times slower making it unusable. I'm using the HDUI not that I think it matters.


The Grid Guide works much better with Filtering On than the TiVo Live Guide. It looks like they are pre-caching in the Grid Guide and not on the TiVo Live Guide. It does appear that the Filtering is picking up some HD programs but not all.


----------



## lessd

Joe Siegler said:


> Actually, deleting a whole folder of shows at once is MUCH quicker. I deleted my suggestions folder last night, which had 17 things in it. Was deleted in a matter of 3-4 seconds, where before, it could take as long as 30.
> 
> But the "deleting" popup when trying to delete a program with the clear button only now shows up if the program I'm trying to delete is inside a folder at the time I do it. If it's on the "top level", then it doesn't have the popup.


Now I understand, I will test that tonight.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Found a new one. Normally when I go to bed at night, I'm watching my TV shows outside of KidZone. By the morning, KidZone has turned itself on, and it's all good. However, this afternoon, the auto timer hadn't kicked in, and I had to manually put the TiVo into KidZone, as I was about to have my 6 year old watch something.

Well, when I did that, I discovered the big blue "Please Wait.." box was SERIOUSLY off spot. There's normally a delay of about 3-4 seconds or so from the moment you tell it to go into KidZone and the time it's actually displayed. Hence the "Please Wait.." box. Normally, it's in the center of the screen. Not this time. It was mostly off the screen in the upper left hand corner. See the attached image.

I wonder if this happens to everyone. Even if you don't use KidZone, go set it up once, then escape KidZone back to normal "Now Showing", then use the option that's now at the top of Now Showing to go into KidZone. Selecting that brought up the seriously off kilter display of "Please Wait.." It's not a showstopper, but it does make me wonder where the frig QC was on this stuff. The 30 second skip forward thing also has a really messed up display (although not as bad as this). Surely SOMEONE saw these? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## robaustin

With regard to the changed guide - for those of us using a TiVo premiere with an SD tv - the grid guide now takes up the whole screen and is actually cut off on the left and right sides - just BARELY but enough to be annoying.


----------



## craigf

Joe Siegler said:


> Found a new one. Normally when I go to bed at night, I'm watching my TV shows outside of KidZone. By the morning, KidZone has turned itself on, and it's all good. However, this afternoon, the auto timer hadn't kicked in, and I had to manually put the TiVo into KidZone, as I was about to have my 6 year old watch something.
> 
> Well, when I did that, I discovered the big blue "Please Wait.." box was SERIOUSLY off spot. There's normally a delay of about 3-4 seconds or so from the moment you tell it to go into KidZone and the time it's actually displayed. Hence the "Please Wait.." box. Normally, it's in the center of the screen. Not this time. It was mostly off the screen in the upper left hand corner. See the attached image.
> 
> I wonder if this happens to everyone. Even if you don't use KidZone, go set it up once, then escape KidZone back to normal "Now Showing", then use the option that's now at the top of Now Showing to go into KidZone. Selecting that brought up the seriously off kilter display of "Please Wait.." It's not a showstopper, but it does make me wonder where the frig QC was on this stuff. The 30 second skip forward thing also has a really messed up display (although not as bad as this). Surely SOMEONE saw these? Bueller? Bueller?


I noticed the same thing on my Premiere this morning.


----------



## DonB.

_Another thing I did noticed that I did not read posted here, when you go into the guide and check a certain channel and click on a show to see if you remembered to record that show, when viewing it, use to show a green check mark, it does not have that anymore, it simple says this show is schedule to record now. _


----------



## LoveOvit

steve614 said:


> FYI: This bug was found even with the S3 platform when there was no banner ads for a short time.
> 
> If you don't have any shows with a banner ad, you can still activate S-P-S-Pause-S.*
> Start by playing a previously recorded show and then press 'Info' to display the channel banner.
> While the channer banner is displayed, enter the S-P-S-Pause-S sequence.
> 
> * NOTE: This works with a TivoHD. Not sure about the S4 platform.


On my Premier XL units, both now updated to 14.9.2.2, pressing 'Info' does not bring up the Channel banner. It only brings up the Info information during the playing of a previously recorded show, which won't allow the SPSPauseS sequence to enable the superfast clearing of the green Playbar.

Am I missing something, or are you not on 14.9.2.2 to be able to test it yet?

My method works under 14.9.2.2 _if_ you can get an ad to display during pause, on any previously recorded show, recorded when banner ads were recorded with every show.

It _also_ works on my HD-XL unit, which now also has no banner ads, except on old programming kept as SAVE UNTIL I DELETE, recorded when there were still banner ads, as all banner ads got recorded with the program back then.

Otherwise, I believe we are out of luck, until the programmers fix the unintentional removal of this SPS code. The other two main ones that have been around for over a decade still work under 14.9.2.2. The 30 second commercial skip still works (use 3-0 instead of SPACE). The digital timeline and time still work (use 9 instead of SPACE).


----------



## pig_man

As reported here, the SDUI reports program size incorrectly.

Example:

SDUI reports 0.11 GB
HDUI reports 11.69 GB


----------



## jaquade

I have three tivo's networked and now I can delete content while browsing the recorded shows on the remote Tivo's. 

Used to be only able to delete content on the tivo you were directly controlling, like the feature, especially since I use one the most
and want to purge shows on all at the same time.


----------



## MirclMax

pig_man said:


> Reported for 14.9.2 and persisting in 14.9.2.2:
> 
> "Native mode" broken for 480i and 480p material


Having this issue myself. Very displeased.


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> I will continue to try and update the first posting in this thread you are now reading ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...00#post8858900 ) to make it more like a single log. I might have to break it into categories soon.


Not sure if it is part of #14 or if it deserves its own line but the Grid Guide now fills more of the screen. I happen to be a user who prefers the Grid Guide over the TiVo Live Guide but I don't use the guide very often.


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Not sure if it is part of #14 or if it deserves its own line but the Grid Guide now fills more of the screen. I happen to be a user who prefers the Grid Guide over the TiVo Live Guide but I don't use the guide very often.


Yep- that is 14


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> Yep- that is 14


Just FYI but if your feeling very ambitious you could sort your change log in this sort of format --> http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/33682980-what-expect-your-virgin-media-tivo.html


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Just FYI but if your feeling very ambitious you could sort your change log in this sort of format --> http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/33682980-what-expect-your-virgin-media-tivo.html


Was just waiting to see how long this sucker was going to get. Then probably by SDUI, HDUI, and non-UI, then positive and negative under each.


----------



## OC7

Not sure if these items are new to this release or if I just never noticed them before:

1) When you press the Info button, there is an icon on the right hand side that shows info about current and alternate audio - this appears in both live and recorded shows

2) When you press the Info button, there is an icon on the right hand side that shows info about the other tuner - this appears in live shows only

3) When you press the Up arrow, the current Video Format is displayed in the lower right portion of the screen for a few seconds - this works for both live and recorded shows


----------



## CoxInPHX

I also noted that "Daylight Saving": for Arizona was "Inactive" w/ 14.8 and now it reads "Standard Time" w/ 14.9.2.2


----------



## sbiller

OC7 said:


> Not sure if these items are new to this release or if I just never noticed them before:
> 
> 3) When you press the Up arrow, the current Video Format is displayed in the lower right portion of the screen for a few seconds - this works for both live and recorded shows


If you have the other output formats enabled (i.e., 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) when you press the Up Error again (when the info screen is not displayed) the TiVo appears to toggle through the available output formats.

Also, was there a test video output formats option available in previous versions?


----------



## Joe Siegler

OC7 said:


> 3) When you press the Up arrow, the current Video Format is displayed in the lower right portion of the screen for a few seconds - this works for both live and recorded shows


That is not new. It's been there for awhile.


----------



## wmcbrine

OC7 said:


> Not sure if these items are new to this release or if I just never noticed them before:


Not new. The video format switch with the up arrow is something that goes back to the HR10-250, although it went away for a while, and came back with the Premiere (? I think). The other stuff is even on Series 2's.


----------



## crxssi

OC7 said:


> Not sure if these items are new to this release or if I just never noticed them before:
> 
> 1) When you press the Info button, there is an icon on the right hand side that shows info about current and alternate audio - this appears in both live and recorded shows


Is that new? I just tried it and I don't recall it being there before. But I often don't even look at that stuff, so it could have been there a while. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Joe Siegler

I'm fairly positive (but not 100%) that it is NOT new.


----------



## Illusion

I can no longer hold down the FF button and have the TiVo step through the 3 FF speeds. I have to press the button each time to increase the FF speed. Just a few days ago, with my universal remote, I was regularly increasing the FF speed by holding down the button. This no longer has any effect. Tested with 4 different remotes. All require repeated button presses to change FF speed. 

Same data applies to Fast Rewind stepped speeds.


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> I will continue to try and update the first posting in this thread you are now reading ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...00#post8858900 ) to make it more like a single log.
> 
> Today I totally reorganized it into categories and with a new numbering system. This will be helpful for casual readers. On many I also added links to other threads about the entry.


Looks great!

In 14.9.2 Remote Delete now works well for single program and groups.


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Looks great!
> 
> In 14.9.2 Remote Delete now works well for single program and groups.


Thanks. Not sure exactly what a remote delete is, but I will add it!


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> Thanks. Not sure exactly what a remote delete is, but I will add it!


The is the ability to delete a program (from the TiVo your watching) on another TiVo that is on your home network, I use it all the time.


----------



## TerpBE

I've noticed in the show info screen (what you see when you select a show from the now playing list), the Channel Down button doesn't skip to the end of the list of options, like it does on just about every other screen. I'm pretty sure in 14.8 it worked.


----------



## brentil

Performance gains!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8865720#post8865720


----------



## wmcbrine

crxssi said:


> Is that new?


NO.


----------



## TishTash

Excellent list. One annoying part of the upgrade is the "Please wait...." delay when down & up-arrow'ing through a list of shows, either within a folder or an upcoming shows list. (Before, the shows would just display with little or no delay.) Not a dealbreaker, but a bit annoying.


----------



## Johnwashere

For HDUI:
When I am watching a show and hit the Tivo button the audio cutout is shorter when going to the menu. The audio cutout still seems the same when I hit the ZOOM button.


----------



## brentil

TishTash said:


> Excellent list. One annoying part of the upgrade is the "Please wait...." delay when down & up-arrow'ing through a list of shows, either within a folder or an upcoming shows list. (Before, the shows would just display with little or no delay.) Not a dealbreaker, but a bit annoying.


Are you talking about the SDUI or HDUI because the HDUI is significantly faster for me now?


----------



## sbiller

brentil said:


> Are you talking about the SDUI or HDUI because the HDUI is significantly faster for me now?


I think its the SDUI since I'm not experiencing this using the HDUI. I do experience a significant slow experience when using the TiVo Live Guide versus the Grid Guide.


----------



## shiffrin

I've noticed 2 changes that I didn't see mentioned.

1. For many years, I have been stopping the FF function by pressing the instant replay button which stopped FF and almost always brought me back to where I wanted to start watching. I think I started doing this since the Play button didn't do it correctly (many years ago). Now the instant replay does not take you to the proper place. I asked Tivo and they said that this was changed and they will not change it back. Luckily the Play button seems to do what I want - as soon as I retrain my fingers to use it.

2. I have a lot of videos on my server on the network with my Tivo. Prior to this latest version, when I selected one of the transferred videos, it didn't show the show duration. I had to press Info, then close Info and the time would be displayed. Now the duration is shown when the show is selected.


----------



## crxssi

TerpBE said:


> I've noticed in the show info screen (what you see when you select a show from the now playing list), the Channel Down button doesn't skip to the end of the list of options, like it does on just about every other screen. I'm pretty sure in 14.8 it worked.


You will have to describe this in more detail. I think you are talking about the HDUI?


----------



## crxssi

TishTash said:


> Excellent list. One annoying part of the upgrade is the "Please wait...." delay when down & up-arrow'ing through a list of shows, either within a folder or an upcoming shows list. (Before, the shows would just display with little or no delay.) Not a dealbreaker, but a bit annoying.


I am unable to duplicate this behavior in the SDUI or the HDUI.


----------



## TishTash

To all who inquired: In the SDUI, after HAVING SELECTED a show from a list of either a My Shows folder or a list of upcoming episodes--thereby showing its full-page details--thereafter pressing the up- or down-arrow would scan through the FULL-SCREEN DETAILS of each show in the list.

Now, at least for me, there is a second or two "Please wait...." delay between show's full-screen details entries. (This is NOT the same as navigating along the one-line entries of each show.) Again, not a dealbreaker, but a bit annoying when one wants to quickly flip through each episode's details on the list.

(Ironically, quickly scanning up and down the list of show details before 14.9--without the delay--would occasionally result in the queue repeating itself every few entries. It gave me a sense of deja vu, or the illusion that the same episode was being repeated. Maybe the delay protects against this?)


----------



## crxssi

TishTash said:


> To all who inquired: In the SDUI, after HAVING SELECTED a show from a list of either a My Shows folder or a list of upcoming episodes--thereby showing its full-page details--thereafter pressing the up- or down-arrow would scan through the FULL-SCREEN DETAILS of each show in the list.
> 
> Now, at least for me, there is a second or two "Please wait...." delay between show's full-screen details entries. (This is NOT the same as navigating along the one-line entries of each show.) Again, not a dealbreaker, but a bit annoying when one wants to quickly flip through each episode's details on the list.
> 
> (Ironically, quickly scanning up and down the list of show details before 14.9--without the delay--would occasionally result in the queue repeating itself every few entries. It gave me a sense of deja vu, or the illusion that the same episode was being repeated. Maybe the delay protects against this?)


I am still unable to replicate what you describe. I think you are also missing a step. In SDUI, when you select an already recorded video (from anywhere) and see the summary details, you must press "info"button to see a full-screen of all details. In that screen, I can page up or down (chan up/down) instantly. No time in that or leading up to it or in it, do I see any "Please wait..." dialogs.

If I translate what you mean to viewing the summary details of a program, then pressing up/down arrows to scroll to the previous or next video's summary details, that is instant also, with no "Please wait..." dialogs.


----------



## TishTash

crxssi said:


> If I translate what you mean to viewing the summary details of a program, then pressing up/down arrows to scroll to the previous or next video's summary details, that is instant also, with no "Please wait..." dialogs.


Yes, I meant summary details, not the info screen. If no one else has this problem, I'm not sure why I do, more so since I have it across three TiVo's all of which are now 14.9.2.2.


----------



## moyekj

TishTash said:


> Yes, I meant summary details, not the info screen. If no one else has this problem, I'm not sure why I do, more so since I have it across three TiVo's all of which are now 14.9.2.2.


 You are not alone:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480491
Looks like a new "feature" of the new software.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Uggh, for some reason my premiere has been rebooting with freezes after sending commands through the remote. Not sure what to do, is it because of the new software or is the HDD failing?


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> You are not alone:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480491
> Looks like a new "feature" of the new software.


That doesn't appear to be the same function,however. The fact that a "please wait" might appear could be similar, but it is a different function (and one I have not tested).



TishTash said:


> Yes, I meant summary details, not the info screen. If no one else has this problem, I'm not sure why I do, more so since I have it across three TiVo's all of which are now 14.9.2.2.


Do they have external drives? Do they have upgraded drives? Do they have tons and tons of pre-recorded programs on them?

(Mine do not, do not, and do not. Just trying to find something common)


----------



## crxssi

DavidTigerFan said:


> Uggh, for some reason my premiere has been rebooting with freezes after sending commands through the remote. Not sure what to do, is it because of the new software or is the HDD failing?


Need more information/details.


----------



## tomhorsley

I was just watching live TV, and TiVo said it had a scheduled recording coming up and wanted to change the channel on me. This is just the one recording, not two at overlapping times. Is this new since 14.9.2.2? I don't remember it asking me this before unless it was starting the 2nd simultaneous recording. Even if it isn't new, why on earth would it make up its mind ahead of time which tuner it desperately wanted to use? Why not just pick the unused one and leave me alone?


----------



## crxssi

tomhorsley said:


> I was just watching live TV, and TiVo said it had a scheduled recording coming up and wanted to change the channel on me. This is just the one recording, not two at overlapping times. Is this new since 14.9.2.2? I don't remember it asking me this before unless it was starting the 2nd simultaneous recording. Even if it isn't new, why on earth would it make up its mind ahead of time which tuner it desperately wanted to use? Why not just pick the unused one and leave me alone?


Because it might have decided to record a suggestion on the other tuner. And please keep in mind that when you are watching "live" TV (which you seem to indicate), the TiVo doesn't know there is anyone there. The message is the TiVo's way of determining if anyone really is watching live TV and warning them it has plans.


----------



## forum1

TerpBE said:


> When it pops up with the message saying:
> 
> "The tuner you are not watching will change the channel at 6:00 to record 'Action News'" (or whatever the wording is)
> 
> The text for the time and show title are now yellow instead of white.
> 
> At least Tivo has their priorities straight. I know everyone was complaining about that one!


Yup. I guess someone at TiVo had enough free cycles to work on this gem. Of course in doing so they also removed text regarding the recording being a suggestion vs. a scheduled recording. It's more cryptic now, with the change in verb (wants vs. needs) being the only telltale as to rather the channel change is merely for a suggestion or not.

Ref: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8848366#post8848366
See posts 19-22.


----------



## wmcbrine

tomhorsley said:


> Is this new since 14.9.2.2?


No.


----------



## forum1

crxssi said:


> Because it might have decided to record a suggestion on the other tuner. And please keep in mind that when you are watching "live" TV (which you seem to indicate), the TiVo doesn't know there is anyone there. The message is the TiVo's way of determining if anyone really is watching live TV and warning them it has plans.


It's been a long time so I forget if it worked exactly this way, but with the Series 1 and possibly Series 2 DirecTiVos I thought it used logic for suggestion recording based on when the unit was put into Standby mode. If the unit was in Standby it would record suggestions on both tuners, if free. If the unit was active is would only record suggestions on one tuner, if free, assuming the other was actively being watched for live TV. Thus, with the unit active (not in Standby), suggestions would not be recorded at the same time a single scheduled show was recording, in order to reduce prompts to the live TV viewer. Am I remembering wrong? I guess if anyone can remember being prompted to change the channel for a suggestion, or for a scheduled recording while the other tuner was recording a suggestion, on the tuner they were using for live TV this would answer the question.

I do wish the TiVo Premier had an option for detecting if the display is on or not (easy via HDMI). With this option enabled (Standby on display off? Or maybe don't standby and just go into "viewer away mode") it could trigger other options, including the ability to disable the live TV buffering while the display is off and the ability to only use one tuner for suggestions, and always use that tuner first for scheduled recordings, while the display is on. Even without detecting the display state, the other options could be made available based on when the TiVo is in Standby mode.


----------



## crxssi

forum1 said:


> It's been a long time so I forget if it worked exactly this way, but with the Series 1 and possibly Series 2 DirecTiVos I thought it used logic for suggestion recording based on when the unit was put into Standby mode. If the unit was in Standby it would record suggestions on both tuners, if free. If the unit was active is would only record suggestions on one tuner, if free, assuming the other was actively being watched for live TV.


I never put my Premiere in standby. It records suggestions on both tuners at the same time, very frequently. I don't recall it being any different with my previous TiVo models.



> I do wish the TiVo Premier had an option for detecting if the display is on or not (easy via HDMI).


I just don't see it as any big deal. I have a DVR precisely because I do NOT want to watch live TV, and very rarely do. And in the rare case I am watching "live" TV, being asked on an even rarer occasion if it is OK to take the tuner is just hardly worth any thought on my part.


----------



## forum1

crxssi said:


> I never put my Premiere in standby.


Yeah. I also never put my Premiere in Standby, but mainly because there is no hard button on the front to do so and the menu option that was on the TiVo Central menu is now in the Settings & messages menu. The extra button presses to select Standby every time are just not worth it to me.

I used to put the Series 1 and Series 2 DirecTiVos into Standby all the time. As best I can recall, the reason I put the old units in Standby was 1. They recorded more suggestions, 2. The red record LED would turn off (Series 1 only, Series 2 stayed on even when in Standby) as well as the green power LED. This was desirable because I don't think there was an option to turn the LEDs off completely, like there was/is with the Series 3 and 4. Again, this is all recollections from way back when, so no promises on accuracy.



crxssi said:


> It records suggestions on both tuners at the same time, very frequently. I don't recall it being any different with my previous TiVo models.


Yes. I also noticed this with the Premiere when first I started using mine. It struck me as odd the first time I got a channel change prompt when I knew the other tuner should be free. Maybe someone distinctly remembers what the behavior on the Series 1 and Series 2 DirecTiVo units was.



crxssi said:


> I just don't see it as any big deal. I have a DVR precisely because I do NOT want to watch live TV, and very rarely do. And in the rare case I am watching "live" TV, being asked on an even rarer occasion if it is OK to take the tuner is just hardly worth any thought on my part.


To each his own. I enjoy watching some TV live, especially if it's something like CNN and I have it on as background to whatever other tasks I am doing in my home office. I really dont like being prompted for what I consider frivolous channel changes, but I also would like to have suggestions recorded when the tuner not showing live TV is free. Right now the only option I have is to disable suggestion recording completely if I want to avoid frivolous channel change prompts.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Two more things. 

1) The loading of my daily data packet is stupid faster. I only have OTA, so my packets are smaller, but the entire loading takes about 2-3 mins. Used to take 5 or more before.

2) if I have a piece of video I copied over from my desktop, I can no longer delete it from Now Playing with the clear button. I have to select the video, and pick the delete option from within there. That's definitely changed behaviour.


----------



## aaronwt

Joe Siegler said:


> ..................
> 
> 2) if I have a piece of video I copied over from my desktop, I can no longer delete it from Now Playing with the clear button. I have to select the video, and pick the delete option from within there. That's definitely changed behaviour.


Is this with the SDUI? I'm running the HDUI and I can still hit clear to delete shows transferred from TiVo Desktop.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Not sure if this was mentioned by anybody else but my files sizes are being reported wrong on the SDUI Program Details page.

For example an hour-long HD recording shows up as 0.05 GB. Only off by a factor of a hundred.


----------



## Joe Siegler

aaronwt said:


> Is this with the SDUI? I'm running the HDUI and I can still hit clear to delete shows transferred from TiVo Desktop.


It's SDUI. I'm stuck there, because my wife and I use KidZone. You can't have HDUI and use either Parental Controls or KidZone.

Keep in mind, this isn't a "show". It's a random piece of net video. Downloaded it from Youtube.


----------



## crxssi

Joe Siegler said:


> Keep in mind, this isn't a "show". It's a random piece of net video. Downloaded it from Youtube.


I am not sure there is a difference. Any type of video is treated the same whether it is a 10 second clip or a 3 hour movie.


----------



## Joe Siegler

crxssi said:


> I am not sure there is a difference. Any type of video is treated the same whether it is a 10 second clip or a 3 hour movie.


I point that out, because copied net video like that doesn't have other options, hasn't in many revisions (like other episodes, future episodes, or whatnot). The TiVo must recognize this, otherwise it would display all the options for every piece of video, and it does not. So it must know it's different at least in SOME way.


----------



## lafos

A new negative is the behavior when deleting season passes in the SP manager. After the delete, the highlight goes to the 1st SP, instead of the previous SP as before. The S3 and HD do not have this behavior, and I'm sure the Premiere didn't, either.


----------



## crxssi

lafos said:


> A new negative is the behavior when deleting season passes in the SP manager. After the delete, the highlight goes to the 1st SP, instead of the previous SP as before. The S3 and HD do not have this behavior, and I'm sure the Premiere didn't, either.


Very much sounds like an annoying bug. Any confirmations out there? (I don't have any to delete!!) ((I guess I could make one))


----------



## Joe Siegler

lafos said:


> A new negative is the behavior when deleting season passes in the SP manager. After the delete, the highlight goes to the 1st SP, instead of the previous SP as before. The S3 and HD do not have this behavior, and I'm sure the Premiere didn't, either.


This did NOT happen to me. Season pass manager stayed where it was.

I did notice however, that a new season pass defaults to keeping 10 episodes; used to be just 5.


----------



## TishTash

crxssi said:


> Do they have external drives? Do they have upgraded drives? Do they have tons and tons of pre-recorded programs on them?
> 
> (Mine do not, do not, and do not. Just trying to find something common)


I guess that could be the reason(s). The thing is, before the upgrade, there was no "please wait...." delay between summary pages. Afterwards, there is a delay between each key press: same TiVo, same hard drives, same contents--just different system software.


----------



## TerpBE

I have a wishlist that covers late night talk shows. Every week or so, I go to it, select the first one so I can see its description (i.e. upcoming guests), and hit channel down to scroll through all of the shows to determine if anybody worth recording is coming up.

Before 14.9.2.2, it would go from entry to entry with no problem. Now, each time I go down it gives me a "Please wait" clock for a second or two.

I assume this is the same issue described above.


----------



## Series3Sub

newsposter said:


> the placeholder of the 30/60/90/2:00 etc on the 30 second skip part of the screen is now off center and bleeding into the screen vs remaining in its proper place. i feel lopsided when i view it now


And I find the seemingly tiny bug really annoying.


----------



## TishTash

Btw, another issue that I don't think has been mentioned: Before 14.9.2.2, manually recording a period of time labeled the recording the name of the program at the BEGINNING of the time period being recorded. When the confirmation is displayed, the show at the END of the time period is implied to be the label.

"Don't you believe it...." The recording does end up being labeled as the EARLIER recording, like it should, since the main reason for manual recording is to correct overflow programming (esp. sports).


----------



## aaronwt

Joe Siegler said:


> It's SDUI. I'm stuck there, because my wife and I use KidZone. You can't have HDUI and use either Parental Controls or KidZone.
> 
> Keep in mind, this isn't a "show". It's a random piece of net video. Downloaded it from Youtube.


Yes I am able to delete transferred MPEG4 videos as well as TiVo recordings transferred from TiVo Desktop.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I've been reading this thread for a few days now trying to figure out what you guys were talking about with the changes to the 30sec "scan". I recently had some troubles with my premiere and had to restore from my stock drive. I now had this "scan". It's annoying so I remembered the "select-Play-Select-3-0-Select" code and boom I was back to instant 30 sec skips. Just FYI.


----------



## whompus60

aaronwt said:


> Yes I am able to delete transferred MPEG4 videos as well as TiVo recordings transferred from TiVo Desktop.


I have always wondered why these videos become copy protected when they are transferred? I have noticed when I transfer videos taken with my camcorder to the tivo they become copy protected. Can not transfer them to another tivo nor back to the pc. Not really a problem just a wonderment, with them being mine and not protected in any other way.


----------



## aaronwt

Copy Protection? I've not seen any from the MPEG4 videos I've transferred. I can transfer them from TiVo Desktop to one of my Premieres, and then I can transfer it from that box to another Premiere.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Not new to 14.9.2, But I also have wondered why everything I upload to the Premiere using pyTivo is also copy protected and not transferable.


----------



## moyekj

TiVo Desktop auto transfers and pyTivo "pushes" all go through mind.tivo.com web server and any such transfers have always been copy protected. Since going through that server is the only way to get H.264 natively transferred to TiVos all mpeg4 videos on TiVos are currently copy protected. Transfers not going through the web server (pulls) always end up as mpeg2 on TiVos and transcoded to mpeg2 if necessary, and those are not marked copy protected.


----------



## steve614

whompus60 said:


> I have always wondered why these videos become copy protected when they are transferred? I have noticed when I transfer videos taken with my camcorder to the tivo they become copy protected. Can not transfer them to another tivo nor back to the pc. Not really a problem just a wonderment, with them being mine and not protected in any other way.





CoxInPHX said:


> Not new to 14.9.2, But I also have wondered why everything I upload to the Premiere using pyTivo is also copy protected and not transferable.


I wonder if TiVo implemented a new fail-safe?
''If the Premiere can't determine copy protection status on transferred programs/videos, it defaults to marking them as copy protected'' 
(e.g. the videos have missing or incorrect data in the CCI information field of the meta data).


----------



## soarng

I use thd SDUI and these are the changes I noticed thay may have already been mentioned:


Font size in program description seems a tad bigger. The full title of some of my wishlist items no longer displays.
Did notice the performance improvement in scrolling the guide. Very nice.
Also noticed the fourth FF to stop forwarding and "zoom/skip" when holding FF down is gone. 
Rebooting is definitely faster. Yay!
Someone else mentioned they noticed the green check mark is gone in the display of shows that are set to record. Same here.
And the "Please Wait..." when scrolling down lists of shows while viewing "program description" is there. Super annoying.
Also, someone mentioned the lowest season pass default is now 10 episodes. Yup, I see that, too.

Here are two that I've not seen mentioned:


I have some wishlists set up to search for "host" name. This no longer works. Example: Host name is Jeff Probst. Setting the wishlist to Actor: Probst, Jeff would bring up all shows he was mentioned in, whether as host (ie. Survivor) or as a guest on a talk show. Now the wishlist only displays shows where he is specifically listed as "Actor" (not host) or is named in the program description. I've tested this several times and it happens with any show that has a "host" that is not in the Actor list or description.
Search no longer offers me the option to search by category. Tivo website (tivo.com/mytivo/howto/getthemostoutoftv/Searchbytitle.html) shows that SDUI allows this, but it is now gone. I have the option to "search by title", and it immediately goes into the alphabet grid instead of allowing me to select a category.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> TiVo Desktop auto transfers and pyTivo "pushes" all go through mind.tivo.com web server and any such transfers have always been copy protected. Since going through that server is the only way to get H.264 natively transferred to TiVos all mpeg4 videos on TiVos are currently copy protected. Transfers not going through the web server (pulls) always end up as mpeg2 on TiVos and transcoded to mpeg2 if necessary, and those are not marked copy protected.


Then that must be what is going on with mine. I did notice when the MPEG 4 videos get transferred from TiVo Desktop the transfer is slower since it was doing some processing. I guess it was transcoding them to MPEG2 then.

I though the S3/S4 boxes were capbale of playing Native MPEG4? If so why is it transcoded to MPEG2?


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> I though the S3/S4 boxes were capbale of playing Native MPEG4? If so why is it transcoded to MPEG2?


 HMO pulls have always been mpeg2 only even for S3/S4 series which can play back mp4 with H.264 video and AC3 or AAC audio. It's something TiVo has never updated. As I mentioned you can have S3/S4 series accept mp4 video by using TiVo Desktop auto transfers or pyTivo pushes, or using streambaby.


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> Then that must be what is going on with mine. I did notice when the MPEG 4 videos get transferred from TiVo Desktop the transfer is slower since it was doing some processing. I guess it was transcoding them to MPEG2 then.
> 
> I though the S3/S4 boxes were capable of playing Native MPEG4? If so why is it transcoded to MPEG2?


There is no one such thing as "native mpeg4". The Premiere can, indeed, play video that is encoded in h.264, but it has to be in the correct combination with: audio codec, audio bitrate, video bitrate, video resolution, and certain settings in the container (in this case, mpeg4). All the factors have to be right for the TiVo to play the video, native. Otherwise, it must be transcoded, and that is typically to an MPEG2 codec and container (with whatever audio, etc). PyTiVo, for example, knows which few things the Premiere can handle and will automatically transcode anything else.

It is disappointing that the Premiere doesn't handle more various types of data.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Found another one. If you search by title, you used to be able to put in the number 0 and then scroll through everything that is in the entire listing, all the way through Z. I have OTA only, do that can be realistically done if one wants to.

Now, if you put in a search term, you cannot use that search as a start point for a scroll through the listings. Say, if you search for just the letter D, you can ONLY see stuff that starts with "D". Once you reach the end of the "D" listings, you can't scroll into "E". 

Also, your search term is in yellow, and the rest is not. Used to be all letters were white.


----------



## forum1

crxssi said:


> 1.2.6 Some people, including me, are having *mysterious tuning adapter problems* after the update, such as "Problem with the signal on this cable channel. Trying again." or "This channel is not authorized" on many, or most channels. Power cycling the tuning adapter seems to help, at least for a while. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480253


I don't have a tuning adapter, just a CableCARD, and got the "Problem with the signal on this cable channel. Trying again." message on one of my two Premiere units. The other unit had no problems with the same channels. Changing channels on the confused Premiere did nothing and I finally told the unit to reboot. Then the channels tuned in just fine. So far I have only seen this issue the one time.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Here's another one, although I can't recall the last time I actually used this feature.

"Save to VCR" is gone.


----------



## MC Hammer

Joe Siegler said:


> Here's another one, although I can't recall the last time I actually used this feature.
> 
> "Save to VCR" is gone.


Save to VCR has been gone for a while now.


----------



## forum1

forum1 said:


> I don't have a tuning adapter, just a CableCARD, and got the "Problem with the signal on this cable channel. Trying again." message on one of my two Premiere units. The other unit had no problems with the same channels. Changing channels on the confused Premiere did nothing and I finally told the unit to reboot. Then the channels tuned in just fine. So far I have only seen this issue the one time.


It happened again, on the same unit. Again, rebooting cleared the error. Looking back at the recording history I can see that scheduled recordings were missed with the explanation "This program was not recorded because the video signal was unavailable."


----------



## Tony Chick

So 14.9.2.2 seems to have pretty much ruined my Premiere. I had no tuning or TA problems before, now I have 2 problems which others seem to also have.
1. Some mornings, the TA power light is blinking and the Tivo says there is no TA. I pull the USB on the TA and reconnect and it usually recovers.
2. Many recordings do not complete due to the "Problem with the signal on this channel, trying again" message. This also happens while watching live TV, it happens in the middle of a program not when first changing to the channel. Changing channels then back usually fixes it. I think these are all SDV channels using the TA but I can't swear to it.

I just can't rely on it to record anymore.


----------



## aaronwt

MC Hammer said:


> Save to VCR has been gone for a while now.


What does it show up as now?


----------



## Joe Siegler

aaronwt said:


> What does it show up as now?


Nothing, it's just "gone".


----------



## aaronwt

I'll need to look closer at the next time I burn something to disc for my GF.


----------



## crxssi

Joe Siegler said:


> 2) if I have a piece of video I copied over from my desktop, I can no longer delete it from Now Playing with the clear button. I have to select the video, and pick the delete option from within there. That's definitely changed behaviour.


Like others, I have been unable to replicate this behavior. I can transfer a video from my computer using PyTivo, then go to the "My Shows" and delete it, just as before, using the clear key, without having to select and view the description first.


----------



## crxssi

Unfortunately, I just got my first TiVo intro animation again while navigating. I was on My Shows in the SDUI and pressed the "TiVo" button and got the cartoon animation.

This means the bug is NOT completely fixed. However I am leaving it in "positive" for the moment, because it still seems to be far less frequent than before.


----------



## aaronwt

I noticed on the first post you state



> 1.2.11 The lowest number of season pass episodes allowed now is 10 (it used to be 5).


I still have the option of 5 episodes. It defaults to 10 but I can still choose 5.


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> I noticed on the first post you state [...]
> 
> I still have the option of 5 episodes. It defaults to 10 but I can still choose 5.


Thanks for catching that. It is what I get for not confirming something first  I get the same behavior as you do. Not sure if this is positive or negative... I don't really want to have a section that is "neither" (no need to complicate it). So I will change it and just leave it as negative, with the premise that a change that is neither positive or negative is basically negative, since it is a change that people have to adjust to.


----------



## lessd

V14.9.2.2 has improved the QAM channel scan by not checking all the scramble channels as it did before, this has no meaning for anybody using a cable card. Now it just checks the analog channels you may not receive anymore, but it easy to un-check the analog channels you don't get and check the HD ones you you get.


----------



## Joe Siegler

crxssi said:


> Like others, I have been unable to replicate this behavior. I can transfer a video from my computer using PyTivo, then go to the "My Shows" and delete it, just as before, using the clear key, without having to select and view the description first.


I'm not using PyTiVo - just the TiVo Desktop software. Happens to me every single time. Self created video, or internet downloaded video. Doesn't matter, happens 100% of the time for me.



crxssi said:


> Unfortunately, I just got my first TiVo intro animation again while navigating. I was on My Shows in the SDUI and pressed the "TiVo" button and got the cartoon animation.
> 
> This means the bug is NOT completely fixed. However I am leaving it in "positive" for the moment, because it still seems to be far less frequent than before.


I didn't think to report that. I get the animation quite a few times - mostly when I hit the big TiVo button on the remote. I've never seen this come up before this version unless I was rebooting, or I hit "0" from Now Playing. This one is new to me.



aaronwt said:


> I noticed on the first post you state
> 
> I still have the option of 5 episodes. It defaults to 10 but I can still choose 5.


I was the one who brought that up. To clarify, I said it DEFAULTS to 10. It used to default to 5. Not that you couldn't pick 5.


----------



## crxssi

Joe Siegler said:


> I didn't think to report that. I get the animation quite a few times - mostly when I hit the big TiVo button on the remote. I've never seen this come up before this version unless I was rebooting, or I hit "0" from Now Playing. This one is new to me.


Well, it is not new to others, who have been plagued with this SDUI bug since the last two updates. I was having it appear at least once every day. Now it has happened only once since the update.

This is troubling. I am posting a followup on the related thread hopefully to gather more statistics on it: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471010


----------



## Joe Siegler

That's bizarre. I'm now seeing the opening animation come up a lot, whereas I never saw it before. The thing I'm seeing where I can't delete internet or manually created video with the clear button, and all of you guys can do it?

I wonder what the deal is here.


----------



## ldwaard

Has anyone else noticed the guide filters not working correctly? When I enable the filter and go back to the guide it's empty. If I go back into the filter setup and exit back to the guide it seems to work, but it's rather annoying to have to go back into the filter twice to get it to work. I use the HDUI, but not sure that's relevant for the guide info.


----------



## crxssi

ldwaard said:


> Has anyone else noticed the guide filters not working correctly? When I enable the filter and go back to the guide it's empty. If I go back into the filter setup and exit back to the guide it seems to work, but it's rather annoying to have to go back into the filter twice to get it to work. I use the HDUI, but not sure that's relevant for the guide info.


I attempted to replicate this by setting a filter of "Comedy" with no sub category. Went back to the guide and everything not comedy was greyed out. So it seems to be working properly for me.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

This is a hard one I think for you guys to replicate, but I set up a season pass for the Daily show. First run only, 5 episode max. For some reason it's still recording the episodes that are marked as repeats. I can see "R" in the guide data. I have confirmed numerous times that I marked First Run only. Does this have anything to do with the 28 day rule?

In fact it did it again the night before last with Suburgatory.


----------



## trailmix

DavidTigerFan said:


> This is a hard one I think for you guys to replicate, but I set up a season pass for the Daily show. First run only, 5 episode max. For some reason it's still recording the episodes that are marked as repeats. I can see "R" in the guide data. I have confirmed numerous times that I marked First Run only. Does this have anything to do with the 28 day rule?
> 
> In fact it did it again the night before last with Suburgatory.


This has been a long-standing problem with the Daily Show and Colbert Report although it is not as bad as it used to be. Piers Morgan Tonight has carried on the tradition of Larry King Live in being the worst offender (every repeat records).


----------



## MoBoost

ldwaard said:


> Has anyone else noticed the guide filters not working correctly? When I enable the filter and go back to the guide it's empty. If I go back into the filter setup and exit back to the guide it seems to work, but it's rather annoying to have to go back into the filter twice to get it to work. I use the HDUI, but not sure that's relevant for the guide info.


I've been having this same problem. Sometimes, if you wait a few minutes it will eventually load. Yeah, it's concurrent for me with the update.


----------



## hillyard

I emailed tivo and they sated that they were not going to fix the guide problem. that they decided to remove that feature. So I told them to cancel my subscription on the premier box and just leave the HD box since its filter works. They said I would have to pay an etf for the premier if I did that. So I am thinking on asking the state attorney general if these changes constitutes a material change in my contract


----------



## crxssi

hillyard said:


> I emailed tivo and they sated that they were not going to fix the guide problem. that they decided to remove that feature. So I told them to cancel my subscription on the premier box and just leave the HD box since its filter works. They said I would have to pay an etf for the premier if I did that. So I am thinking on asking the state attorney general if these changes constitutes a material change in my contract


What "guide problem"? You mean the bug that a few people reported that they can't use filters in the guide? The one that doesn't affect other people? It is a bug. It is not a removed feature that "Tivo is not going to fix".

Sorry to say, but that is pretty minor in the overall scheme of bugs that many people have had to put up with since the day the Premiere was released. Rebooting, freezing, TA issues, resolution issues, etc, etc.

It sounds like you didn't buy your TiVo, you financed it. I doubt your attorney general will have much interest. Not that I don't understand your frustration, however.


----------



## jrtroo

hillyard said:


> I emailed tivo and they sated that they were not going to fix the guide problem. that they decided to remove that feature.


Can you post this email? sounds like the kind of answer you get from a CSR who is being pulled in a million directions and who is being measured by keeping call times down.


----------



## napereira

I'm still surprised the full hd ui hasnt been released. Seriously what's the hold up? What have they been doing at TiVo for years? Directv just released theirs and it looks amazing.


----------



## forum1

jrtroo said:


> Can you post this email? sounds like the kind of answer you get from a CSR who is being pulled in a million directions and who is being measured by keeping call times down.


Exactly. Over the years contacting TiVo has steadily progressed into an exercise in futility. Nowadays they either give you a total BS answer right off the bat, or if you are lucky to get someone that cares and has half a clue, you can be assured that person will be thwarted by the ogres running the show. Help is better found on this forum.


----------



## JandS

Another weirdness+badness of 14.9.2.2: when we switch from watching a "normal" cable channel (one with audio and video) to an audio-only cable channel (a radio station carried on the cable), the last video image isn't consistently blacked out anymore. 

Prior to 14.9.2.2 the screen would go always black and then after some time (maybe 5 min., never timed it) the TV's built-in power-saving would disable the screen. 

Now, most of the time (but not all), the last image on the previous channel stays on the screen (inevitably somebody open-mouthed and silly looking) and it doesn't go to black even when changing from one radio channel to another, or even when the TV is turned off and on again.

It's like the Tivo now is using a separate "video buffer" that doesn't get flushed properly when audio-only signals are received, so the TV screen stays on displaying the last image. 

The only way to get rid of the errant image seems to be to change the channel to different regular (audio+video) channel and then back to the radio channel, sometimes 3-4 times before it correctly blacks out.

Premiere XL, Comcast.


----------



## Joe Siegler

I think I have another one. It's not major, but..

I was in Kids club, and was showing 11 of one of the shows my daughter watches. However, one was on at the time, and was being recorded as a suggestion. This new one was NOT showing up in KidZone, but I could see it on my iPhone, and I could see it if I exited KidZone. If I went into KidZone, it wasn't shown.

If I tried to play said episode from my phone, the entire screen went black. It came back after a hit of the big TiVo button on the remote. Once it was done recording it showed up.

It appears that an incomplete recording of a show that would normally show up in KidZone didn't show up due to the fact that the show was still currently recording.

This is a change in behaviour, it used to show you incomplete recordings before.


----------



## hillyard

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your inquiries. I do apologize, but we have gotten word from our engineers that those two features will no longer be valid on the TiVo Premiere boxes. With the software update 14.9.2.2, it has removed both of those features. I do apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. when you press fast forward, you will not need to press play to proceed back to the recording. You can submit a features request to our engineers for features you would like to see in a future software update


----------



## hillyard

I can relearn to push play instead of ff for the 4th time but the guide filter is what needs fixed. Got 300 channels and I only want to look at the HD ones.


----------



## moyekj

hillyard said:


> I can relearn to push play instead of ff for the 4th time but the guide filter is what needs fixed. Got 300 channels and I only want to look at the HD ones.


 Can't you use "favorites" for that?


----------



## crxssi

hillyard said:


> I can relearn to push play instead of ff for the 4th time but the guide filter is what needs fixed. Got 300 channels and I only want to look at the HD ones.


Then go into settings, channels, channel list and turn off the channels you don't want to see anymore. Channels I have "off" do not display in my guide at all.


----------



## aaronwt

The first thing I do with a TiVo is uncheck 99% of the SD channels in the channel list so they don't show up in the guide. If I do ever want to look at them I change the guide to view all channels to find them.


----------



## forum1

aaronwt said:


> The first thing I do with a TiVo is uncheck 99% of the SD channels in the channel list so they don't show up in the guide. If I do ever want to look at them I change the guide to view all channels to find them.


Yup. I uncheck all SD channels except for the ones that my cable provider doesn't offer in HD yet. It would be nice if there was an option for the TiVo to automatically disable all SD channels that are available in HD. I find it annoying having to keep track of changes to my providers lineup and constantly managing this. This should all be set and forget.


----------



## crxssi

forum1 said:


> It would be nice if there was an option for the TiVo to automatically disable all SD channels that are available in HD.


+1



> I find it annoying having to keep track of changes to my providers lineup and constantly managing this. This should all be set and forget.


Well, that is one nice thing about the recent Cox lineup change- they moved all the HD channels to the 1XXX range and the last three digits are the same as the SD channel, if there is one.


----------



## astrohip

forum1 said:


> Yup. I uncheck all SD channels except for the ones that my cable provider doesn't offer in HD yet.* It would be nice if there was an option for the TiVo to automatically disable all SD channels that are available in HD.* I find it annoying having to keep track of changes to my providers lineup and constantly managing this. This should all be set and forget.


I also have DirecTV, and this is an option. And it works!:up:


----------



## lpwcomp

The "Directors" field is now displaying for downloaded shows when using the HD menus.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Anyone else having this? My TiVo has apparently lost the ability to keep track of where I am in a show. No matter what I do, if I come back to a partially watched show, it always plays from the beginning.


----------



## musictoo

Was it this version that moved the menu choice for delete below the play from beginning? So that it now does not match the menu structure of the S3? Very annoying...


----------



## crxssi

Joe Siegler said:


> Anyone else having this? My TiVo has apparently lost the ability to keep track of where I am in a show. No matter what I do, if I come back to a partially watched show, it always plays from the beginning.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480279

It happened to me exactly once so far.


----------



## crxssi

I will continue to update the first posting in this thread you are now reading ( 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8858900#post8858900 )

Updated (ver 17). +2.2.7


----------



## wmcbrine

Here's something: Transfers are faster. I'm getting 40-50 Mbps now, on MPEG-2 program streams to the Premiere. Previously around 27, IIRC. (MP4s are still 80ish.)


----------



## Scooter80

I thought I had seen it on this post before, but now I don't.

Since the update, in SDUI, The TiVo Central Page has reverted to it's former low-resolution version (fatter, less clear TiVo guy and fuzzier background and font). This page as well as the others on the SDUI had been updated in the past (verified with, and currently still on my S3) to a higher-res version.


----------



## crxssi

wmcbrine said:


> Here's something: Transfers are faster. I'm getting 40-50 Mbps now, on MPEG-2 program streams to the Premiere. Previously around 27, IIRC. (MP4s are still 80ish.)


That is strange. Why would it matter what format the data is? Is this from PyTiVo?


----------



## crxssi

Scooter80 said:


> I thought I had seen it on this post before, but now I don't.
> 
> Since the update, in SDUI, The TiVo Central Page has reverted to it's former low-resolution version (fatter, less clear TiVo guy and fuzzier background and font). This page as well as the others on the SDUI had been updated in the past (verified with, and currently still on my S3) to a higher-res version.


I saw this posting somewhere else also. I think you are the first to agree with the concept, I will have to look for it. I am not able to see any difference on the TiVo Central page. Nor do I see any difference between the Central and any other page. Anyone else??


----------



## Joe Siegler

I use SDUI, but don't notice a difference. I wonder if it has to do with connections. Mine's connected via HDMI and I force 1080i output on every video format (my TV takes too long to switch video modes, IMO, so I forced 1080i from the TiVo to stop that).


----------



## Scooter80

Joe Siegler said:


> I use SDUI, but don't notice a difference. I wonder if it has to do with connections. Mine's connected via HDMI and I force 1080i output on every video format (my TV takes too long to switch video modes, IMO, so I forced 1080i from the TiVo to stop that).


I am using HDMI and force 1080 as well. On all my TiVo units. And again, there is no change on my S3 and HD units. Just my Premiere's TiVo Central page was downgraded.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Scooter80 said:


> I am using HDMI and force 1080 as well. On all my TiVo units. And again, there is no change on my S3 and HD units. Just my Premiere's TiVo Central page was downgraded.


Let me clarify. There may have been a change, but I didn't notice it. I guess that fell below the threshold of noticing, assuming there WAS a change on my end.


----------



## wmcbrine

crxssi said:


> That is strange. Why would it matter what format the data is? Is this from PyTiVo?


It's always been that way. I believe it's something like the program streams are being remuxed to transport streams as they transfer, while the MP4s are stored directly. (TiVo Desktop's "faster" method of transfer uses transport streams.)

The new thing here is that this actually closes the speed gap somewhat, I assume due to the second core being available.


----------



## wmcbrine

Scooter80 said:


> Since the update, in SDUI, The TiVo Central Page has reverted to it's former low-resolution version (fatter, less clear TiVo guy and fuzzier background and font).


This is definitely not true for me. The only way I get the low-res TiVo guy is by setting my output resolution to 480i/p. (Normally I use 720p fixed.) This is with component.


----------



## Joe Siegler

I should force mine to 480p and see what the deal is (then switch back obviously).


----------



## EldRick

Funny, the DirecTV DVR is smart enough to figure out which channels you are entitled to, and preset the non-authorized ones Off all by itself. It even displays them in faint type in the Guide if you leave them in "Channels I Receive".


----------



## compnurd

EldRick said:


> Funny, the DirecTV DVR is smart enough to figure out which channels you are entitled to, and preset the non-authorized ones Off all by itself. It even displays them in faint type in the Guide if you leave them in "Channels I Receive".


That is not a perfect system. I had Direct TV for 5 years up until this year and that did not always work perfectly. I always had to have my own favorite group to get it right


----------



## GordonB

EldRick said:


> Funny, the DirecTV DVR is smart enough to figure out which channels you are entitled to, and preset the non-authorized ones Off all by itself. It even displays them in faint type in the Guide if you leave them in "Channels I Receive".


I dunno, but I would guess that this would work with DirecTV because they own and have knowledge over the whole software and hardware system. The DVR is specific to DTV, so the feature set is known, and is controlled by, DTV. Furthermore, DTV has all your account info so the information about what you are subscribed to can be sent to the DVR, since its all one closed system, all controlled by DTV.

Tivo, on the other hand, only knows what TV supplier you are using and can supply guide info for all the channels. However they do not have access to your individual account information and thus cannot customize the guide automatically. This would require Tivo having to set up separate deals with all the cable TV suppliers and having some way of having real time (or at least near real time) access to that information so that the guide could be kept up to date.

I just can't see this happening. One, I can't see the cable TV companies wanting to help Tivo over their own DVR solutions, never mind the possible legal and business ramifications of supplying private customer info to an outside firm. And two, for Tivo it would be a PITA to try to constantly keep up with all the changes in lineups as well as ever shifting consumer preferences for millions of customers. Just not worth it for a feature that, while nice to have, is hardly something that is earth-shattering and critical.


----------



## EldRick

> I had Direct TV for 5 years up until this year and that did not always work perfectly.


Recent SW updates from DTV finally got it right, but then, DTV for the last three years has been very aggressive about improving their DVR software, after having been much like tivo about it for the previous five, i.e. totally incompetent and paying no attention to customers...


----------



## compnurd

EldRick said:


> Recent SW updates from DTV finally got it right, but then, DTV for the last three years has been very aggressive about improving their DVR software, after having been much like tivo about it for the previous five, i.e. totally incompetent and paying no attention to customers...


I wouldnt go that far, my parents DVR still doesnt have it 100% and the new HD guide slowed down there box. I loved Direct TV and will go back at some point but i have been very happy with my premieres


----------



## Joe Siegler

With the newer software rolling out, I wonder if this thread is gonna be needed a whole lot longer.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480221&page=4


----------



## forum1

GordonB said:


> I dunno, but I would guess that this would work with DirecTV because they own and have knowledge over the whole software and hardware system. The DVR is specific to DTV, so the feature set is known, and is controlled by, DTV. Furthermore, DTV has all your account info so the information about what you are subscribed to can be sent to the DVR, since its all one closed system, all controlled by DTV.
> 
> Tivo, on the other hand, only knows what TV supplier you are using and can supply guide info for all the channels. However they do not have access to your individual account information and thus cannot customize the guide automatically. This would require Tivo having to set up separate deals with all the cable TV suppliers and having some way of having real time (or at least near real time) access to that information so that the guide could be kept up to date.
> 
> I just can't see this happening. One, I can't see the cable TV companies wanting to help Tivo over their own DVR solutions, never mind the possible legal and business ramifications of supplying private customer info to an outside firm. And two, for Tivo it would be a PITA to try to constantly keep up with all the changes in lineups as well as ever shifting consumer preferences for millions of customers. Just not worth it for a feature that, while nice to have, is hardly something that is earth-shattering and critical.


There should be ways of doing this without having to access to the customer's account. At the very least TiVo could support a channel scan function for CableCARD channels, similar to what they have now for OTA channels. And this is assuming a scan function is even needed. I don't know if there is a way to query the CableCARD to get a complete list of all authorized/unauthorized channels as opposed to having to tune into each channel that has been allocated.

And sure, it's not earth shattering, especially when compared to the reboots and tuning issues that seem to plague so many folks. But I appreciate seeing what features others are looking for and I do feel like the Premiere is lacking a lot of functionality for what is supposedly a state of the art machine. I personally feel that there are a lot of little nice-to-haves the TiVo is missing that would make the experience more enjoyable.


----------



## Joe Siegler

The new v20.2 software fixes the problem of quick delete within a group with the clear button.

You can do that again.


----------



## crxssi

Joe Siegler said:


> With the newer software rolling out, I wonder if this thread is gonna be needed a whole lot longer.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480221&page=4


Thanks for that heads-up (of course, it will be forever before *I* am updated to 20.X  ), I wasn't monitoring that thread. They really should have started a new thread, since it is not "design speculation" anymore.

Anyway, I do hope some people found THIS thread useful.


----------



## Joe Siegler

crxssi said:


> Thanks for that heads-up (of course, it will be forever before *I* am updated to 20.X  ), I wasn't monitoring that thread. They really should have started a new thread, since it is not "design speculation" anymore.
> 
> Anyone, I do hope some people found THIS thread useful.


I certainly did!

+1


----------



## forum1

crxssi said:


> Anyway, I do hope some people found THIS thread useful.


Very useful. Thanks for taking the time to put it together and keep it up.


----------



## lessd

Joe Siegler said:


> The new v20.2 software fixes the problem of quick delete within a group with the clear button.
> 
> You can do that again.


This new release (V20,2) also fixed the quick delete of a xfered program from another TiVo, and fixed the problem of using the play button to resume playing a program and not start the program back at the beginning, so progress is being made. But again only one of my four TPs got the upgrade so I can't test any improvements in MRV etc. TiVo should upgrade the total TPs on one account at the same time.

The OP has done a great job on this thread about 14.9.2.2, a job that TiVo should have done itself with release notes, I get upgrades on my ATI display card all the time and they have release notes with each new update.


----------



## forum1

lessd said:


> The OP has done a great job on this thread about 14.9.2.2, a job that TiVo should have done itself with release notes, I get upgrades on my ATI display card all the time and they have release notes with each new update.


+1

Most software releases from most commercial vendors have some form of release notes. Although, how detailed they are varies wildly. Expecting TiVo to get as detailed as this thread may be asking a bit much, but certainly a laundry list of the new features and known bug fixes would be a good start. TiVo used to do this ages ago.


----------



## danjw1

forum1 said:


> +1
> 
> Most software releases from most commercial vendors have some form of release notes. Although, how detailed they are varies wildly. Expecting TiVo to get as detailed as this thread may be asking a bit much, but certainly a laundry list of the new features and known bug fixes would be a good start. TiVo used to do this ages ago.


In the past with major releases, Tivo has dropped a message on the box, once it was up to tell you at least some of the new stuff you were getting.


----------



## crxssi

danjw1 said:


> In the past with major releases, Tivo has dropped a message on the box, once it was up to tell you at least some of the new stuff you were getting.


True, but they only just highlighted major new features. They didn't list all the stuff they changed (and why). They also never showed a bug list.


----------



## steve614

crxssi said:


> They also never showed a bug list.


TiVo, admit to having bugs in their software?


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> True, but they only just highlighted major new features. They didn't list all the stuff they changed (and why). They also never showed a bug list.


Crxssi, are you going to volunteer to create the 20.2 change log?!? Please!!!


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Crxssi, are you going to volunteer to create the 20.2 change log?!? Please!!!


Well, I think I am worn out from this one. Plus, it could be a month before *I* ever see the version 20 update  That leaves me unable to verify anything. Generally, I hated adding anything I could not verify.

I hope someone else will take up the torch for the version 20 update. If they steal my format, hey, I am fine with that!


----------



## crxssi

crxssi said:


> Well, I think I am worn out from this one. Plus, it could be a month before *I* ever see the version 20 update  That leaves me unable to verify anything. Generally, I hated adding anything I could not verify.
> 
> I hope someone else will take up the torch for the version 20 update. If they steal my format, hey, I am fine with that!


OK, it seems that TiVo heard me and might even want me to continue with this stuff, since I suddenly have the 20.2 update. Hmmm.

Against my better judgement, I will create a 20.2 changelog. It will be located at this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8891074


----------

